# Repairing cracked digitizer



## Silico (Apr 10, 2008)

I worked on an ipod touch v4 at home followed all of the steps and at the end I turned it on before using an adhesive to put it together again. It turned on, i had to synch the new digitizer and it turned on all was good. I the found out i didn't have the proper adhesive so after removing the failed adhesive I turned it on to make sure i didn't ruin anything in the process and it turned on. I went online and bought something that should work. however it took a week to get here and the battery, I assume, died. during this time the power cable had fallen out and I had to put it in again. so i put it in and attempted to turn on the ipod, nothing happened. I plugged in the iPod into the computer to charge a possibly dead battery, no response from the ipod or the computer. My only thoughts are that the data cable sending the information to the screen is too far bent, ESD with the motherboard, or something wrong with the power cable. Any helps solving this problem will be greatly appreciated, as i was fixing this for a friend but i'm sure i broke it at this point sadly but any leads would help... If it's just the screen that's broken i can get another one but i don't know how to tell.


----------

